# Update on the girls



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Delaney, of course, is up bouncing around the barnyard. Her leg is healing wonderfully and may only wind up with scarring instaed of a permanent limp. The muscle has actually started to grow back together.

Last night was the very first night Gwendlyn laid down. Her trach wound is healing, her neck wounds are healing, and her legs are healing I was ever so thankful to see her curled up by Roslyn this AM.

Roslyn is a fighter! Our herdqueen has survived the worst of it, she has not gotten pneumonia (knocking on wood furiously). She is eating close to normal now :whew Her trach wounds are still pretty inflamed but I am vigilant on washing them. She is still trying to get up but can't at this time. She does crawl around on her knees to run from me She hate sher sling , sounds like an alpine! She is very alert now.

Delaney has been dropped from all meds except for antibiotics. Gwendlyn and Roslyn are still on 1/2 doses banamine, antibiotic, B-complex, and my special dry herbal mix. Fresh lettuce, spinach, and gatorade have played a great role in prevention of constipation. Oh yeah, Roslyn thinks Baking Soda is a never ending supply 

I was contacted yesterday by the Asotin County Sheriffs Department. Both dogs were euthanized on Wednesday and they have certificates of euthanasia. I finally cried for Mercedes and for the pain and suffering of the girls surviving. Once the file is complete then I can file for restitution.

It has been a week to the day. I know I have said this personally but I have to say it publically, Vicki...without this forum I would have never known how to treat these girls, Thank You from the bottom of my heart! Thank all of you from the bottom of my heart. 
Tam


----------



## donna (Oct 26, 2007)

Oh, Tammy, that is great news! Keep up the good work and we will continue to pray......


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks for the update. I'm glad the girls are improving and will continue to pray for them. I'm also glad the sheriff in your county was so proactive in euthanizing the two dogs. Around here, they leave that up to the livestock owners to shoot them. Kathie


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

OH this sounds so much better, please do keep us updated as you know we all care and are praying for you, Lindsey and the girls.


----------



## Tricia (Oct 26, 2007)

Tam, you've done a wonderful job nursing these galls and fostering their healing. Congratulations (and knocking on wood for you, too). I hope Roslyn improves.


----------



## Qvrfullmidwife (Oct 25, 2007)

I am so thrilled with this report. Praying that Mercedes' death spurs a general awareness in your area and fosters change that will protect other livestock and livestock owners.


----------



## megan (Nov 10, 2008)

Great news!!
and what a great job you are doing to nurse them back to health. it takes a lot out of you to do that and there are plenty of people that would have given up long ago.
you deserve a gold star!!


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 27, 2007)

Happy to hear about the improvements and the dogs are gone--what a nightmare! Thanks for the updates.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

So glad they are improving. I know you are exhausted -take care SkinnyB! Good to know the predators are out of the picture.
The fighter in the group is YOU! We all know how goats just give in to shock and pain and you are the only reason they are still hanging in there. Good job girlie. 
Lee


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

So glad to hear the good news. I hope things continue to get better. You are such a good goat momma! Tons and tons of green blessings for you, Lindsey, and the girls!


----------



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

I read your post aloud to my milking partner, and I couldn't help crying in sympathy, relief at the girls who are recovering, anguish at what you've gone through, and rage at the dog owner.

I am thrilled that they are recovering. You're a good goat momma.

Huggs,
Rose (aka Alice)


----------



## Tracy in Idaho (Oct 26, 2007)

Thank goodness! Also, don't forget to contact Mike Korhonen at [email protected] -- he is kind of the expert on getting settlements from dog attacks -- and since he is in Washington, he'll know the laws you need to know.

I know Mike also got restitution for the loss of future kids from the does.

Tracy


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks Tracy, I just e-mailed him.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2009)

Tam, I have been following this post from the beginning and prayers for you and Lindsey 
So glad that you (your hard work and dedication) have managed to save the rest of your does.. So sorry you lost Merc... 
Barb


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Lee, exactly what I was thinking...in most cases like this after 48 hours it's all nursing, your the strong one Tammy. Vicki


----------



## Sharpgoat (Feb 7, 2008)

:yeahthat 
Glad to hear that the girls are doing better.
Fran


----------



## NWgoats (Jul 17, 2008)

I am so glad to hear about improvements. I know it is not funny, but I had to
laugh at the image of your goat "running" away from you on her knees! Leave
it to a goat. :crazy They can be so odd when it comes to being cared for in
a manner they don't agree with.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

:blush Awww guys! I'm just doin' what has to be done . And yes it is funny trying to chase a goat on her knees as your trying to either get her in the sling or give her a shot :lol. Nice part is she doesn't realize she is doing her own therapy that way!Tam


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

Tammy, you're amazing! So glad to hear your report!


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

So glad to hear that they are improving. You are doing an awesome job and should be proud of yourself. Keep up the great work and with that and some more prayers, they'll be up and at 'em before you know it.


----------



## teddybear (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm happy things are going better too. I hope the girls will continue to make progress on the road to recovery.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Well you can't win them all Roslyns legs have had me worried and the deductions I came to were very grim. So I called Dr.Dave just to make sure. Sure enough both tendons attaching to the forelegs on both sides were severed. Her muscles inside had gone bad. There was no control over her pasterns which is due to nerve damage. So we carried out the mercy and put Roslyn down with her pride intact. Blessed goat gal

Which leaves us with Gwendlyn. She is doing good. I felt comfortable putting her in with Delaney and Glissie. They are doing well together. Her trach wound is darn near healed and her legs get better everyday.

Tam


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

Wow, I am sooo sorry for all your losses. I know it won't bring the girls back or make this any less horrible, but I hope the dogs owner pays big time. If he does, then word will get out to other dog owners and maybe this will never happen to you, or any of your neighbors again. At least some good would come form the bad.

You're a great goat mom.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Oh Tam- after all that work to have to say goodbye. 
Life just keeps slinging it huh? Hope soon you will be happy- your new girls will get there and you can lavish all your love on them.
Be thinking of you with admiration and sending hugs. You were one brave fighter. 

Lee


----------



## wheytogosaanens (Oct 26, 2007)

I just saw the update...

I was soooo happy reading the first page of posts - So sorry that you had to put Roslyn down. I know how much she meant to you and how much you were looking forward to her future kids. :down

I do applaud you on so many fronts - your loving and caring nursing. Your continued commitment to educate yourself so that you could handle your goats' care and recovery. Your excellent relationship with your vet (invaluable!). Your strength when you knew you had to let Roslyn go...

Hugs to you and Lindsey. So grateful the dogs are gone and your other two girls are doing so well.

Camille (())


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Oh am so sorry Tammy just no words to express, right now but they did have the best care anyone could have given. HUGGS


----------



## NWgoats (Jul 17, 2008)

No words to say how sorry I am. Peace for you and your family.
Michele


----------



## megan (Nov 10, 2008)

Oh geez, I am so sorry for all of you....


----------



## mill-valley (Feb 22, 2008)

So sorry you lost Roslyn too...


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

Oh Tammy. I am so very sorry. I feel like everyone else....there just aren't enough words.....

Blessings to you...your are such a terrific goat mom. I wish I could give you and Lindsey a great big hug.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2009)

So very sorry you had to put her down.. you have worked so hard thru all of this and yes you should be commended for the love and care you gave them.. They knew this
Hugs Barbara


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Thank you everyone. We will surely miss her. Roslyn did us proud at the Clayton show, her first showing, getting a first of class and best of udder. She would have gone many places, even with an LA of 84 she surprized us that first time out. Gwen is her full sister from later breeding so we haven't lost that entire line we've been working on for 4 yrs. 

Tam


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

Tammy, I'm so sorry! Hopefully now you're on the home stretch with all this nursing care and hopefully you get a handsome settlement for your losses. Hugs to you, friend!


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

So sorry, Tammy.


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm so sorry you lost her. You worked very hard to save her. I've seen that happen with a couple of Barb's goats that were attacked by goats. The swelling started to go down and the extensive damage became evident. Hugs to you and Lindsey.


----------



## Whitney (Oct 27, 2007)

Tammy, I am so sorry to read of the second loss. You certainly gave her the best of care. 

I'm glad to hear the 2 dogs were put down. I hope you are able to collect from the owner.


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

:sniffle Sorry!


----------



## Qvrfullmidwife (Oct 25, 2007)

I am so so sorry. Sucks.


----------



## hemetites (Sep 30, 2009)

So sad... (((HUGS)))

You remind me not to take anything for granted. I'm going to go out and give all my goaties a hug. I'm praying for you all. 
- Charlene


----------



## pokyone42 (Oct 26, 2007)

Again, I am SOOO sorry for you both.........Your goats KNOW they are loved, and I am sure that your dear Roslyn knew that, too...... We just put a suffering goat down last week......she was not even ours......we did not know her well, yet it STILL broke our hearts.........We can only IMAGINE what you and Lindsey are going through........having to do that with one of your beloved girls......We are SO sorry for your loss.....:'(


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 27, 2007)

I'm sorry--*sigh*


----------



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

This is every goat owner's worst nightmare. So sorry!


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Life has been really quite here with our herd. Gwendlyn and Delaney have definately lost their pregnancies. I am going to wait to breed them again for awhile. Maybe in the spring and have fall babies. Both are doing well. Gwens neck is all healed now and she will have a very funny sound for a Maaa. Her leg is healing and the scabs which are extremely thick are sloughing off. 

Some time this month we will be welcoming Pella's Triple C Amazing Grace (hopefully bred to Aja-Sammati's Pita Maha) and Aja-Sammati's Psyche. I am very anxious for their arrival as I REALLY miss my milk sessions. 

Another new addition we have to thank Sandy Reihle for and that is a beautiful doeling from Reuels Chinook x Kastdemurs Expressway. We are naming her Carreen. Carreen will be a valued asset to our herd. Thank you ever so much for your generosity Sandy, it is good to see that smile back on Lindsey's face  (Sandy gifted her to Lindsey). We will head up to Sandy's on Saturday after 4-H meeting to pick up Lindsey's new bundle of joy. Now to convince Lindsey that riding in the back of the pick-up with Carreen on the way home is a bad idea :lol, she's just joking :biggrin.

A letter of Restitution was sent out and the folks have until the 20th of November to respond. If they don't I'll take it to Civil Court.

And so life goes on and we continue our journey in the lives of goats. Theoden has gotten a girlie (I may buy one of the kids as I love this gals head to breed with and we may have two more does lined up for Ghengis Khan. Poor Darius has to wait for his lady to come all the way from California. And the girls are basking in the sun eating all the alfalfa they want.
Tam


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

Tammy, I'm so glad life has settled down some and things are looking so much brighter. You have some great additions headed your way!


----------



## donna (Oct 26, 2007)

wonderful news!


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Indeed this is good news Congrats on all your new additions.


----------



## goatmom (Oct 26, 2007)

Tammy - congrats on your new wonderful additions. Yes, life and goats go on - but I sure hope you receive some justice from this ordeal.

Ginger


----------



## Bernice (Apr 2, 2009)

Tam: Congrats on the new additions, they sound exciting! You and Lindsey are very strong to be getting through this. {HUGS}


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

Congrats on the good things that are happening. While it doesn't erase the bad, it helps make your life a little easier.

If the dogs owner has homeowners insurance, wouldn't that cover it? Best of luck with the owners.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

You've sure had a heck of a time. Congrats on the new does!


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Happy Happy for you both and hopefully things will be smooth sailing now.
Still impressed with your sticktoitiveness.
Hugs
L


----------



## wheytogosaanens (Oct 26, 2007)

congratulations on your two injured does, and how fun- new goats around the corner. Extremely kind of Sandy to gift that doe to Lindsey - she has beautiful goats as well, so fun in the breeding program. 

You have such an admirable attitude, Tammy! You go girl!


----------

